# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG module update - NEW Firmware update added (online & local .KDZ file)

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool LG module* *Update: v 12.68.1627 20/01/2017*  * *  *Added SW Update & Repair function (more than 300 models):*  V10, V20 G5, G4, G3, G2K10, K8, K7, K4ETC...   *Added support for Firmware update from local .KDZ file (original LG format)  Added NEW Online Firmware Update feature:* This procedure lets you flash a firmware to the phone. It can be flashed in to modes: *Update* and *Fix*.   *Update:* will flash the minimum required partitions, and will try to keep the User-data intact, but still, backup is recommended.  *Fix:* will erase all User-data, but most likely will fix any error regarding partition tabled corruption or android system errors. *
General:*  Improved ADB communication and connection. *
More information about the LG functions here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## harbamine

منتدى جميل

----------


## جمال48

ربي يحفضك خويا

----------

